# 3 wonderful classics (904GTS, 300SL, Bentley Special) and some pro pictures!



## Wax-IT.be (Feb 3, 2011)

The write-up can be seen on our website (in Dutch until we've found some time for a translation) : *CLICK*

Or you can receive the latest updates on our Facebook-page (in English): *CLICK*

All our pictures can be seen on Flickr: *CLICK*

_________________________________________

A few months ago we started a co-operation with a studio photographer specialized in carshoots. *Mathieu Damiens* (http://www.mathieudamiens.com) describes his work:

_"We make portraits of classics, exotics and race-cars. In the controlled environment of our studio we paint with light, shadows and reflections. Chique or shock, elegant or tough, 'the big picture' or 'le petit detail'? At Mathieu Damiens we don't do snapshots, but we make a really unique image of your vehicle."_

Normally we don't do any detailing on location (yet) because of several smaller problems. Difficult lighting, water supply, electricity and other things… All of those small things combined results in a below average work environment, thus it's hard for us to guarantee nothing else then perfection.
In this case we were glad to make a minor exception, I guess we don't have to explain why? 

All the cars simply needed some freshening, so we gave them a small Swissvax treatment. The most important thing was to get a clean car in front of the camera. Some of the extra's we did resulted in the cars shining even more!

*Mercedes-Benz 300SL
*
The 300SL is a true classic, it's a well known old-timer with fantastic looks. A long narrow shape combined with some nice details, this car is a timeless beauty. Now it's our job to make it shine like a star again!
This particular car is used on a regular basis on several classic rally's and so the car was quite dirty. Some simple steps can make a car look amazing again, things like cleaning and dressing tires. Or on a car like this, polishing all the chrome makes a huge difference!

  

The car was washed with Swissvax Car bath and Wash Pudel, drying was done using a Gloss-it Ultra Plush Drying Towel. This was done outdoors, so we worked one panel at a time to make sure there were no watermarks.
The tire and wheel arch was cleaned using APC and some shampoo, combined with some brushes to remove all contamination.

  

After cleaning we could start with all the small details, this was also done outside because of the lack of lighting in the garage. The leather just received some minor cleaning, the toplayer was damaged so we didn't go further (as we were not allowed to do any leather restoration)
All metal (and there's a lot!) was polish using Swissvax Metal Polish and a soft microfiber cloth. SV Metal Polish is a great metal cleaner without any abrasives!

  

After all the details, we could start working on the paint itself. We cleaned and prepared it using Swissvax Cleaner Fluid with CF pad by hand. This is an ideal combo to make the paint shine again and restore gloss at once. 
This increases the overall state of the car and it's paint a lot. Marks, dullness and vague reflections can easily be restored because the worn and oxidized paint is repaired and enhanced.

  

The car received Swissvax 356 to finish it all of. This wax is specially made for the old synthetic paints used on German classics from the 50's (like a Porsche 356, 550, 190sl, 300sl, Borgward,…) 
The large amount of oils in this carnauba wax help in nourishing the paint and the pure carnauba gives the car a deep and very wet shine.

Once finished the car was rolled into the studio for some real pictures. The German showed her beauty in front of the camera, the beautiful lines captured forever!

  

  

*Porsche 904GTS*

A few weeks later we we're contacted again to do the works on another car. This time we could work our magic on a legendary 904GTS!
This particular is used a lot too, it does all sorts of time trials and rally's so this is clearly visible. The car was fairly clean as someone washed it before they moved it to the studio. Not everyone shares the same devotion and passion when cleaning a car, this was quite obvious..

  

Wheels and arches received the same treatment as before on the MB 300SL. (In the third picture you can see the tire dressing drying, a second application is necessary!) 
The beautiful race exhausts were in need of some TLC, we made them shine again…

  

  

The paint needed a lot more attention, more time than we could afford to.
We choose to use Swissvax Cleaner Fluid by machine as this has a little more corrective power.

  

Driven by passion and our love for detailing we went for a little more correction. We used Cleaner Fluid Pro on a polishing pad, this is powerfull enough to remove some more damage. We wanted to make sure it looked lovely in the pictures! Take care around the plastic headlights, they are very brittle.

Swissvax Pneu on tires and Swissvax Nano Express on the wheels ensures that these do not affect the pictures in a bad way.

Again we've chosen to use the 356 wax to finish the old paint. Such porous laquer needs a classic was and not a sealant as this will encapsulate the paint. The rich natural wax penetrates deep into the paint resulting in ever more reflection, gloss and shine!

  

  

  

* 1949 Bentley Special*

A few weeks later we got another phonecall.. If we could do another oldtimer this same day! The car left the Bentley showroom and the photographer expected to see a clean car. 
To everyone's surprise, the car was not put on a trailer but someone drove the car trough the rainy Belgian weather!
We could 
Again we could indulge our passion for all the special details, the huge tires, the great amount of oxidized bare metals, the stunning interior,…

  

  

  

____________________

As a detailer you can spend hours and hours on these fantastic gems, every small detail can be cleaned, polished, dressed, protected,…
We can spend hours and hours the get a little more out of the paint, the leather and so on…

These unique shapes, materials and classic paintwork makes knowledge and experience more than an asset, it's a necessity!
Working on cars like these is what detailing is all about, this is the reason why I first started detailing… It's the love for a lovely and unique automobile!

Our work is done. Despite the limited time, we had 3 shiny cars in front of the camera. Now it's time for the pro to take some stunning pictures!

_*If you'd like more information about the photographer, or you'd like to see more pictures you can visit his website: www.mathieudamiens.com or join his Facebook-page.*_

Thanks for reading


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Loved every photo! :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Excellent work, I have always admired these cars and your work speaks for itself :thumb:

Mario *


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Stunning..


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

love the merc what a car ...


----------



## Posambique (Oct 20, 2010)

904 :argie:

I love what you´ve achieved there!


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Stunning cars and great work. :doublesho

Whoever did your photos is a genius man :doublesho


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Stunning work there mate.


----------



## Minus8 (Aug 1, 2011)

You lucky lucky man... detailers dream clients right there!


----------



## Wax-IT.be (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks a lot guys! It's absolutely fantastic to work on stunning cars like that


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Quality cars and quality work


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Bert I want you to know you owe me a new pair of boxer shorts, as I've just completely soiled mine... nice work buddy those are some awesome cars !!


----------



## Wax-IT.be (Feb 3, 2011)

Haha


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)

what an amazing everything.

the cars, the work and the photos!!!! just amazing


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

The cars, the work... stunning!


----------



## Wax-IT.be (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks man!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

OMG i loved the merc and was not sure of the porsche until second last photo amazing photo and then topped of with a beutifull Bently , thanks for sharing your work some fantastic individual classic


----------



## Wax-IT.be (Feb 3, 2011)

Derekh929 said:


> OMG i loved the merc and was not sure of the porsche until second last photo amazing photo and then topped of with a beutifull Bently , thanks for sharing your work some fantastic individual classic


The Porsche is a very small car if you see it in real live. Barely any bigger than a Mini 
But I know what you mean, it looks so small and fragile and not the powerful racer it actually is.


----------



## TheMrxeris (Dec 5, 2011)

Pedro.Malheiro said:


> what an amazing everything.
> 
> the cars, the work and the photos!!!! just amazing


Just the same...


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Absolute works of art :argie:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Excellent work,cars,fotos !!!

mike


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Simply amazing :thumb:


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Two words for your post,oh wow.


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow! You are a true artist my friend - both as a detailer and in your photography too. Excellent work. 

Truly beautiful machinery, and you must have been very proud to work on them - I would be.  

Have you though of selling the photograph in picture or poster form to the owners of the vehicles? 
I think you could charge a good amount for that quality of work. 

Cheers,
Chris.


----------

